# Played my fretless with other people for the first time today



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

...and it went fairly well.


I've had it for a month now.
I've practiced with just the bass.
I've played to recordings.
I've recorded guitar parts to play along with.
I've recoded the bass as well and listened back to it to see what it sounded like.


it's all gone well.
Not perfect, but well.


So today for the first time I played it with other musicians.


I got lots of good comments from people who would say something if I'd sucked.


But I think I hit more wrong notes from losing my spot than from misplaced fingers (Although I did do hat.)


But overall it went well.


I feel encouraged.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

It is a learning curve. I just got back into fretless towards the end of last summer. It is now my main bass - usually 2 of 3 sets for shows. Still the odd sour note here and there but played it for an audition last night and the other's were fine with my playing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks.
It is a learning curve, but one I'm doing okay with so far.
Lots of stuff online about it.


----------

